# Dell XPS 17 Xorg configuration

## Andrey_

I have the notebook indicated in the subject, and I've a problem with mi X server.

Substantially, it doesn't run.

Here is my lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0104 (rev 09)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0101 (rev 09)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0126 (rev 09)
> ...

 

and my Xorg.0.log:

 *Quote:*   

> [   503.772]
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.10.4
> 
> Release Date: 2011-08-19
> ...

 

uname -r:

 *Quote:*   

> 3.0.6-gentoo

 

I know that my notebook has two video cards (integrated intel and nvidia), but I don't know how make them work.

I tried various methods, such as the nvidia-drivers emerged from portage, the intel drivers (xf86-video-intel), this drivers directly from nVidia site: http://www.nvidia.it/object/linux-display-amd64-285.05.09-driver-it.html (The last xorg log refers to this drivers). I have a 64 bit system.

I tried to follow this guide too, but with no result: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/nVidia_Optimus

I always obain the same error:

 *Quote:*   

> [   504.858] (EE) No devices detected.
> 
> [   504.858]
> 
> Fatal server error:
> ...

 

Can anyone help me please? Thanks in advance.

----------

## gentoo_dude

from a terminal as root run X -configure.

Copy the ~/xorg.conf.example created to /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Try starting X again.

----------

## Gusar

 *gentoo_dude wrote:*   

> from a terminal as root run X -configure.
> 
> Copy the ~/xorg.conf.example created to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> Try starting X again.

 

Doooooon't do that!! Why do people still recommend that? It's been outdated since a loooong time.

@Andrey_: "with no result" is not really helpful. Without knowing what exactly went wrong, we can't help. One huge problem is if you ran the nvidia installer. Gentoo has it's own way of dealing with graphics libraries, running the nvidia installer screws that up. So who knows what the state of your machine is currently.

For starters, I'd forget about the nvidia card, and configure the machine for the intel card. This requires activating KMS supports in the kernel, if you haven't already, and then installing xf86-video-intel. X will then work. You do *not* need any xorg.conf for this, if you have one, remove it. Once that is working, you can go playing around with Bumblebee to get the nvidia card running.

----------

## chithanh

Run 

```
# update-pciids
```

to make lspci output more informative. Ensure that your kernel is configured as described in the Xorg guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

Normally you don't need any xorg.conf at all.

Note that if you have a computer with switchable graphics / NVidia Optimus, the integrated graphics will be active by default. Only if you have a BIOS option to switch to the discrete graphics you can normally use them in Linux. (bumblebee hack exists to make limited use of the discrete graphics if no BIOS switch exists)

----------

## Andrey_

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Andrey_: "with no result" is not really helpful.

 

I'm sorry. I mean "with same result", in fact after following that guide I obtained the same error 'No found devices ...', and also an error related to a missing 'module i915', if I remember well.

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So who knows what the state of your machine is currently.

 

How can I restore it?

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For starters, I'd forget about the nvidia card, and configure the machine for the intel card. This requires activating KMS supports in the kernel, if you haven't already, and then installing xf86-video-intel. X will then work. You do *not* need any xorg.conf for this, if you have one, remove it. Once that is working, you can go playing around with Bumblebee to get the nvidia card running.

 

So, I have to activating KMS and use Intel drivers. Can I follow this guide? http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA (I tried it but i can't see the 'i915 driver' menu entry, even though I set those ACPI option to built-in [i can't toggle those at all]...)

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Run 
> 
> ```
> # update-pciids
> ```
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
> ...

 

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Note that if you have a computer with switchable graphics / NVidia Optimus, the integrated graphics will be active by default. Only if you have a BIOS option to switch to the discrete graphics you can normally use them in Linux. (bumblebee hack exists to make limited use of the discrete graphics if no BIOS switch exists)

 

I don't have this BIOS option.

I don't understand, can I use bumblebee without this option, or not? If yes, how can I configure it?

I have another important question. With Intel Graphics can I enable effects such as window transparency, or Virtualbox video drivers for the guest systems? (I work with Fluxbox)

If this is possible, I don't need to activate the nvidia card at all (I'll use it only on Windows), so I save my battery life too.

Thank you all for the help, and sorry for my crappy English. I'm Italian, but I prefer this forum.  :Razz: Last edited by Andrey_ on Thu Oct 27, 2011 10:24 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## chithanh

Before you try bumblebee, you should get the "normal" graphics to work. VIDEO_CARDS="intel" must be set in make.conf (and re-emerge xorg-drivers if it wasn't set before).

Then you must have the kernel configured as in the xorg-config guide linked above.

Intel graphics support OpenGL desktop effects fine. Regarding virtualbox I can't say.

----------

## Gusar

 *Andrey_ wrote:*   

> How can I restore it?

 

No idea really. I'd say run "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run --uninstall" and then emerge mesa. Hopefully it will do the trick.

 *Andrey_ wrote:*   

> So, I have to activating KMS and use Intel drivers. Can I follow this guide? http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

 

Skip the parts about xorg.conf, you don't need an xorg.conf for intel (remove it if you already have one). The rest is ok.

 *Andrey_ wrote:*   

> I don't have this BIOS option.
> 
> I don't understand, can I use bumblebee without this option, or not? How can I configure it?

 

Bumblebee was created exactly for machines like yours, which do not have a bios option. Setting it up is tricky. Can't help you there though, as I've never done it myself.

 *Andrey_ wrote:*   

> I have another important question. With Intel Graphics can I enable effects such as window transparency, or Virtualbox video drivers for the guest systems? (I work with Fluxbox)
> 
> If this is possible, I don't need to activate the nvidia card at all (I'll use it only on Windows), so I save my battery life too.

 

A Virtualbox guest will use it's own driver, it has nothing to do with what card your machine has. Intel graphics is capable of the transparency stuff, yes, so it seems you don't need the nvidia card and so don't need to care about bumblebee. The problem is that the nvidia card is activated even if you don't use it. Deactivating it is usually done with acpi_call. That's again something I don't have experience yet, so do a search on how to use acpi_call.

----------

## Andrey_

Yes, it works great with only Intel card following that guide, so it can be considered solved.

I'll try Virtualbox and other things and I will know you the results (if I need bumblebbe or not).

Thanks for all the helps!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Andrey_

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *Andrey_ wrote:*   How can I restore it? 
> 
> No idea really. I'd say run "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run --uninstall" and then emerge mesa. Hopefully it will do the trick.
> 
> 

 

Fortunately it wasn't necessary.

In order, I run 'emerge --unmerge nvidia-drivers', removed xorg.conf files, set VIDEO_CARDS to 'intel', configured the kernel and the modules ('i915 driver' menu entry has a different name in 3.0 kernel), rebooted with new kernel, 'eselected' xorg-x11 for opengl and re-emerged xorg-drivers.

That's all.  :Smile:  Thanks again.

----------

